# critique my technique



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

just thought i'd do a vid of me making an espresso so you could point out anything i may be doing strange or have any questions as to why i may do something in particular,

sorry in advance for the shakes,few too many last night and was in need of that espresso shot,loooool,

it was Hasbeans Costa Rica Finca De Licho 2012,with 18g in and 30g out,tasted pretty damn good


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the video.

Have you tried not tapping the Portafilter on the knockbox midway through the dose?

In some cases this can cause a harder layer at the base and channeling. Minimum contact with the grounds should be encouraged.

You probably don't wait so long when not filming, but after locking in the Portafilter try and brew immediately. Leaving the Portafilter locked in can cause the grounds to become a little burnt if left too long.

Most importantly, the shot tasted good. No reason to change anything if you are happy with the shots


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Glenn,re: knocking the PF through grinding,just started doing that so the grinds don't spill as much but think I will stop doing it and just tilt the PF more,

And yeah it was just whilst grabbing the camera,I usually flick the leva straight away


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks great, the only thing I noticed, was that you didn't wipe out the basket when you removed it from the machine. Condensation can build up and the coffee sticks to it, causing various extraction issues. But that's pretty much the only thing I do differently


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks shrink,i do wipe it but it was dry because prior to the vid i had started another but the iphone fell over a few secs in so i started it again so the PF had been wiped then just shoved straight back in the group for the 2nd vid,lol


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice video. All looks good and thanks for sharing


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I thought it looked great - some nice artwork on your arms aswell.

Extraction through the naked looks pretty much what mine looks like, bet it took some skill filming while prepping though!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Cheers ,Would have got the missus to film it but she already thinks I'm crazy taking pics of my gear,might ask her tho


----------

